# La papera di Buffon in Italia - Spagna. Video. 6 ottobre.



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco la clamorosa papera/liscio di Gianluigi Buffon che ha regalato il gol dell'1-0 alla Spagna. La rete è stata messa a segno da Vitolo, a porta spalancata.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## juventino (6 Ottobre 2016)

In questi ultimi anni di carriera ogni tanto ha questi clamorosi svarioni (ricordo quelli storico col Lecce nell'anno del primo scudetto di Conte e col Bayern sul tiro di Alaba). Comunque dal prossimo ciclo ci sarà Donnarumma.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Ottobre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> In questi ultimi anni di carriera ogni tanto ha questi clamorosi svarioni (ricordo quelli storico col Lecce nell'anno del primo scudetto di Conte e col Bayern sul tiro di Alaba). Comunque dal prossimo ciclo ci sarà Donnarumma.



Occhio. Che a breve veniamo noi... A prenderci i vostri!!


----------



## juve_inworld (6 Ottobre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Occhio. Che a breve veniamo noi... A prenderci i vostri!!



Quello è un troll, ma secondo me la Juve prenderà davvero Donnarumma, è il successore naturale di Buffon alla Juventus.


----------



## koti (6 Ottobre 2016)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Quello è un troll, ma secondo me la Juve prenderà davvero Donnarumma, è il successore naturale di Buffon alla Juventus.


Se ci date Dybala si può anche fare


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Ottobre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> In questi ultimi anni di carriera ogni tanto ha questi clamorosi svarioni (ricordo quelli storico col Lecce nell'anno del primo scudetto di Conte e col Bayern sul tiro di Alaba). Comunque dal prossimo ciclo ci sarà Donnarumma.





MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Occhio. Che a breve veniamo noi... A prenderci i vostri!!





juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Quello è un troll, ma secondo me la Juve prenderà davvero Donnarumma, è il successore naturale di Buffon alla Juventus.





koti ha scritto:


> Se ci date Dybala si può anche fare



Juventino parlava della nazionale. Donnarumma alla Juve è fantacalcio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Ottobre 2016)

Godo da matti


----------



## kolao95 (7 Ottobre 2016)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Quello è un troll, ma secondo me la Juve prenderà davvero Donnarumma, è il successore naturale di Buffon alla Juventus.


Spegni Football Manager però. Il Milan non è Napoli o Roma.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Ottobre 2016)

Meno male che i portieri buoni non ci mancano, vero Gigio?


----------



## Igniorante (7 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Juventino parlava della nazionale. Donnarumma alla Juve è fantacalcio.



Il bello è che i gobbi ci credono veramente.


----------



## juventino (7 Ottobre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Occhio. Che a breve veniamo noi... A prenderci i vostri!!



Veramente intendevo la nazionale.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Ottobre 2016)

Scusa..... 
Cmq lo spero lo stesso di farvi qualche piccolo dispetto.
Giusto per sapere che ci siamo e che siamo tornati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Scusa.....
> Cmq lo spero lo stesso di farvi qualche piccolo dispetto.
> Giusto per sapere che ci siamo e che siamo tornati.



Non contarci..in un secolo di storia non abbiamo mai "soffiato" un giocatore in rosa alla Juve, nemmeno col primo Berlusconi.

Su Donnarumma mai dire mai, però francamente non mi pare il giocatore da fare ste cose, piuttosto andrebbe all'estero che tanto chiunque lo prenderebbe di corsa


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque per i prossimi mondiali salvo clamorosi cali di rendimento è certo che sarà Gigi il titolare e Gigio secondo, e va anche bene..un mondiale è roba grossa..serve anche tanta esperienza, Donnarumma ha una carriera davanti, penso possa solo imparare dalla gestione anche extra campo di uno come Buffon


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2016)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Quello è un troll, ma secondo me la Juve prenderà davvero Donnarumma, è il successore naturale di Buffon alla Juventus.



Ma sei ubriaco?


----------



## pipporo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non contarci..in un secolo di storia non abbiamo mai "soffiato" un giocatore in rosa alla Juve, nemmeno col primo Berlusconi.



Pippo ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2016)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Pippo ?



Pippo ce lo hanno venduto dopo aver preso Trezeguet perché non volevano dualismi (lui in particolare non li voleva); è un poì' come quando ci hanno venduto Baggio perché avevano deciso di puntare su Del Piero
Non so invece se Capello venne ceduto o se lo soffiammo ma la vedo durissima che negli anni '70 qualcuno potesse portare via un giocatore ai gobbi..

Comunque vale anche a parti inverse, non ricordo giocatori che la Juve ci ha portato via senza che noi fossimo d'accordo, se escludiamo la vicenda Pirlo che però è un po' diversa..


----------



## koti (7 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> se escludiamo la vicenda Pirlo che però è un po' diversa..


Pirlo nell'anno dello scudetto finì riserva di Van Bommel e veniva considerato un giocatore bollito, ricordo che la maggior parte dei milanisti desiderava che andasse via (magari all'estero però), nessuno si aspettava minimamente quel rendimento che poi ha avuto alla Juve.  Col senno di poi la sua cessione ai gobbi è stata una tragedia.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pippo ce lo hanno venduto dopo aver preso Trezeguet perché non volevano dualismi (lui in particolare non li voleva); è un poì' come quando ci hanno venduto Baggio perché avevano deciso di puntare su Del Piero
> *Non so invece se Capello venne ceduto o se lo soffiammo *ma la vedo durissima che negli anni '70 qualcuno potesse portare via un giocatore ai gobbi..
> 
> Comunque vale anche a parti inverse, non ricordo giocatori che la Juve ci ha portato via senza che noi fossimo d'accordo, se escludiamo la vicenda Pirlo che però è un po' diversa..


Più che altro ce lo hanno rifilato...era sul viale del tramonto e proposero lo scambio con Romeo Benetti che all'epoca era all'apice della sua carriera...niente di eccezionale Benetti...era un boscaiolo che quando entrava prendeva sempre qualcosa...o la palla o le gambe dell'avversario...in ogni caso a guadagnarci fu la Juve che ci rifilò Capello già bello cotto...
Fecero lo stesso con l'Inter...si presero Boninsegna e diedero in cambio Anastasi...e con questi due affari rigenerarono la squadra e (mi pare) vinsero due scudetti e Coppa Uefa....maledetti loro


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Ottobre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Cmq lo spero lo stesso di farvi qualche piccolo dispetto.
> Giusto per sapere che ci siamo e che siamo tornati.



Esatto! Il miglior modo per difendere è attacare!! Se vogliono una guerra con tutto quel soldi cinese a disposizione dobbiamo dare una vera guerra.. questi maledetti ladri che sognano di prendere Donnarumma a 0 si devono calmare un po' altrimenti rischiamo di distrarre il ragazzo.


----------

